# Help! Sister got a Husky x Rottie puppy!



## Katikins (26 February 2012)

Right now I could frankly kill her, especially when she was over here visiting me 3 weeks ago and knows the lengths I went to to find my little whippet girly and researching the breed and breeders and food etc etc etc.  We actually had a conversation about different breeds and what might suit her if she and her boyfriend were to get a dog and one breed I said no no no to was a husky!  They live in the middle of bath and she's just posted on facebook that they have a 75% husky / 25% rottie.  He is adorably cute and was an accidental litter that a friend at work had, but I just think it is a terrible idea (I really hope I'm wrong).

So, does anyone have any experience about this mix, and do you think it's possible that the rottie influence might tone down the husky side?  I know I sound totally anit-huskies, but I just think they are dogs only for people experienced in the breed and who can give them the appropriate amount and type of exercise and I know my sister will definitely want to do off-lead walking!  Anyway, please put my mind at rest a little bit.... at least I do know that whatever happens he won't be passed from pillar to post and she will do whatever she can to do right by this dog (I hope).

Obligatory piccies as well:


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 February 2012)

Sorry, I can't really offer any words of encouragement!  All you can do is suggest she goes to a good training class, and be there to offer support if (or should that be when) she starts having problems.
I love both breeds but by the way, but can't really see any advantage of combining the genes.
Very cute pup though.


----------



## Sprout (26 February 2012)

Very sweet looking pup, and I have no experience of this type of cross, but I REALLY hope she will find a very good class/trainer to go to.


----------



## twisteddiamond (26 February 2012)

Tell her to get a long line, a good flat or half check collar not a harness, and to get herself and the dog to a good training class, rotties can be as obstinate as a husky


----------



## Luci07 (26 February 2012)

You might be ok....my sisters ex OH ended up with a Stafford x malamute.  That dog was lucky. He knows staffords, always loved malamutes and knew about the breed. He is also a fitness freak. Dog was a rescue though, he didnt go looking for it but think he probably is one of the few people who could happily handle a cross like that.

But to warn your sister... This is a guy who trains for triathlons as a hobby...and his previous stafford was the fittest dog I ever saw!


----------



## Toffee44 (26 February 2012)

From experience Rotties are big bouncy clowns. I currently have a 16month Rottie X ?  Retriever/ Saint Bernard (we arent sure). He was brilliant to train as a pup, got the hang of basics very quickly and thens started tricks to keep him ticking over, then he hit 11months and it all went pear shaped.

Either way yes he is a friendly dog, no signs of aggression, he has started guarding at the window. But just gives us half a woof to let us know someones there, and hes told to get down and he leaves it. 

However I cant let him off the lead, he has no fear, and just goes, he has a high prey drive atm with birds, rabbits and cats. He also tends to wonder off anyway and only comes back in his own time although this is getting better (despite chicken wings recalls). 

He is neutered, but still full of beans, hes walked two hours at least off lead/ long line depending where and I try and get at least 30min training into him each day. Hes boistrious (SP?) and a bit in your face, but I love him but he is hard work, and its very understandable why there are so many 18month old Rotties in rescue. 

On the upside we are focusing on agility now and starting the courses in May  Which I hope will give him a job to do. 

My mums neighbur has a Husky X GSD and it doesnt shut up, but I dont think has had the most understandable up bringing. 

I hope my post isn't too negative I am just currently in the teenage years with him, and I hope if we carry on as wel are he will come out the otherside and a super dog. I also the agility will give him and me some focus as well.


What is the husky x rottie like that is one of the parents? Assuming husky 75% and Rottie 25% means one f the parents is the mix ??
Good luck


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 February 2012)

Agree, get him to a training class early on, understand he is a mix of mostly working type dogs who need a job to do and put in the groundwork/rules early.

Be very careful about exercise in youth, he is a mix of two large weightbearing breeds, one of which at least can be prone to joint issues and cruciate problems - mental exercise is more important in the first twelve months, then go for it after 12-18 months,


----------



## AshleighJayne (3 March 2014)

I have a beautiful Male Rottweiler cross Husky, he is 18 months old and probably the best behaved breed of dog I've had. I would say his behaviour is to do with training but the truth is he never had to be trained. He walks great on and off his lead. He doesn't jump about, he's never showed any aggression towards myself, dogs or other people. He absolutely adores children and other pets (I have a 8 month old Female American bulldog too!) we love right by the beach and he loves water so it's great. I honestly wouldn't listen to other peoples bad opinions on this breed because they will surprise you


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 March 2014)

AshleighJayne said:



			I have a beautiful Male Rottweiler cross Husky, he is 18 months old and probably the best behaved breed of dog I've had. I would say his behaviour is to do with training but the truth is he never had to be trained. He walks great on and off his lead. He doesn't jump about, he's never showed any aggression towards myself, dogs or other people. He absolutely adores children and other pets (I have a 8 month old Female American bulldog too!) we love right by the beach and he loves water so it's great. I honestly wouldn't listen to other peoples bad opinions on this breed because they will surprise you
		
Click to expand...

Bad opinions? I thought the replies above yours, was very sane and sensible. I agree that people shouldn't assume that everyone posting a reply on the internet, is knowledgeable and knows what they're talking about, but I know that several HHO:ers (including some that have replied on this thread) are very dog knowledgeable, with many years of dog experience. 
Be that as it may, you say that your dog either was born fully trained, or trained himself, which makes me think that we're talking about an unusual dog, who probably should not be used as a norm for predicting how other dogs might behave. However, I noticed that your dog is 18 months old, maybe he was born a saint, and will remain a saint for the rest of his life, but for a large dog, I would not completely rule out the risk for a teenage/young adult hiccup to occur in his training/behaviour, quite yet. 

*Katikins*, I also recommend long line training for teaching the puppy that it has to listen to the owner also when they're not up close, but I would not use a long line with anything else than harness! Use a half choke collar or something similar, when training with the puppy on a normal length leash. 
If she is interested in long line training, perhaps she could have a look at these two links: 
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=1599 
http://www.legacycanine.com/terrys-tips/the-use-of-safety-lines-long-lines.html

I've always heard that a Siberian Husky puppy buyer should always presume that it is unlikely that they'll be able to let them off leash. As an example, some years ago, I read about a Siberian Husky owner who used them as sled dogs, as I recall it, she said that out of the 36 or 38 Siberian Huskies which she owned/had owned, there was only 2 who could be trusted off leash. So it can happen, but it seems unusual.


----------



## AshleighJayne (3 March 2014)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Bad opinions? I thought the replies above yours, was very sane and sensible. I agree that people shouldn't assume that everyone posting a reply on the internet, is knowledgeable and knows what they're talking about, but I know that several HHO:ers (including some that have replied on this thread) are very dog knowledgeable, with many years of dog experience. 
Be that as it may, you say that your dog either was born fully trained, or trained himself, which makes me think that we're talking about an unusual dog, who probably should not be used as a norm for predicting how other dogs might behave. However, I noticed that your dog is 18 months old, maybe he was born a saint, and will remain a saint for the rest of his life, but for a large dog, I would not completely rule out the risk for a teenage/young adult hiccup to occur in his training/behaviour.  

*Katikins*, I also recommend long line training for teaching the puppy that it has to listen to the owner also when they're not up close, but I would not use a long line with anything else than harness! Use a half choke collar or something similar, when training with the puppy on a normal length leash. 
If she is interested in long line training, perhaps she could have a look at these two links: 
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=1599 
http://www.legacycanine.com/terrys-tips/the-use-of-safety-lines-long-lines.html

I've always heard that a Siberian Husky puppy buyer should always presume that it is unlikely that they'll be able to let them off leash. As an example, some years ago, I read about a Siberian Husky owner who used them as sled dogs, as I recall it, she said that out of the 36 or 38 Siberian Huskies which she owned/had owned, there was only 2 who could be trusted off leash. So it can happen, but it seems unusual.
		
Click to expand...



I'm not saying people's comment on this post are negative, I'm on about other people, Before I bought my rottsky, a lot of people kept pointing out negative things about both breeds and how he would be 'messed up' and vicious. And he's the complete opposite. My Sabre comes from a litter of 11 and all are well behaved and needed little training. His mum and dad were very well behaved and trained 100% to perfection. The owner could let her Siberian husky (my rottsky's dad) off the lead and not worry about his wondering off. (Unfortunately he got robbed from owners garden and found murdered in local park). All I was saying was that not all 'mungruls' 'mutts' 'cross breeds' are as bad as most people say. My rottsky isn't a saint he just learnt hand signals and words the first time we ever starting trying to train him from home and he never needed and training schools. This breed and probably every other breed need interaction and commands. My American bulldog is 8 months old and she hasn't clicked to training as good as my rottsky. We spend 3 hours a day doing basic commands and Lead training but she's still yet to listen


----------



## blackcob (3 March 2014)

Zombie thread.


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 March 2014)

As black cob says, this thread is over 2 years old . I have to bite though and say that a husky x rottie is not a breed it's a cross !


----------



## blackcob (3 March 2014)

And a daft one at that


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 March 2014)

Thank you for the clarification AshleighJayne.



blackcob said:



			Zombie thread.
		
Click to expand...

Oops! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I didn't notice that, does anyone knows what happened to the puppy?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2014)

Rottsky?! Seriously?!


----------



## AshleighJayne (3 March 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Rottsky?! Seriously?!
		
Click to expand...


yes rottsky!

He is a mixed/cross breed
He's not messed up 
Yes he might not be a Kennel Club registered breed but he is my baby, he could have 2 legs, 1 eye and no tail for all i care. He is my ROTTSKY and I love his breed!


----------



## s4sugar (3 March 2014)

He is not a breed he is a cross and no amount od huffing & puffing will make him any different.
You got lucky although he is not yet reached adulthood but the litter should not have been born.
Most crosses of sled breeds to guardian breed do not work out and commonly the worst traits of both surface.
Plenty in rescues with no responsible breeders to take back or breed rescues to fall back on.

You love your dog - great  - but please don't promote irresponsible breeding.


----------



## AshleighJayne (3 March 2014)

s4sugar said:



			He is not a breed he is a cross and no amount od huffing & puffing will make him any different.
You got lucky although he is not yet reached adulthood but the litter should not have been born.
Most crosses of sled breeds to guardian breed do not work out and commonly the worst traits of both surface.
Plenty in rescues with no responsible breeders to take back or breed rescues to fall back on.

You love your dog - great  - but please don't promote irresponsible breeding.
		
Click to expand...


I am not promoting cross breeding I'm just saying my opinion on the breed. They do say before you buy a dog speak to people with the same breed and research about them. I innocently commented on this posted just to give my opinion on the rottsky breed.


----------



## s4sugar (3 March 2014)

Again - you don't have a breed - You have a cross. 
Crosses are unpredictable - not a comment on their temperament but on their characteristics as you don't know which of the parent breed traits they will exhibit.


----------



## shadowboy (3 March 2014)

He's not a breed!! 

"a stock of animals or plants within a species having a distinctive appearance and typically having been developed by deliberate selection." Note- deliberate selection ....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2014)

Not a breed, there is a difference!


----------



## Clodagh (4 March 2014)

shadowboy said:



			He's not a breed!! 

"a stock of animals or plants within a species having a distinctive appearance and typically having been developed by deliberate selection." Note- deliberate selection ....
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they were deliberately selected to make the most money!? LOL
I had a long debate yesterday trying to explain to a friend that her 'springador' was a mongrel - nothing wrong with mongrels I add. Apparently at Crufts the springador is recognised as a breed?? That threw me. do you think she meant Scrufts?


----------



## Katikins (4 March 2014)

Oh my word!!  That surprised me seeing this pop upon here again!

Yep, my sister ended up having to rehome the dog (which is what I was worried might happen).  He was very destructive whenever he was left alone and they just couldn't give him the exercise he needed (he went to a family who live in the middle of nowhere).

Its a classic example of kneejerk puppy buying and not doing your research etc.  The dog is the one who bears the consequences.  In this case the dog ended up in a great home but he could quite easily have ended up in a rescue.

Also... totally agree, this is not a breed, it is a cross - and not a cross that I would think would be an idea family and/or town pet.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (4 March 2014)

Katikins said:



			Oh my word!!  That surprised me seeing this pop upon here again!

Yep, my sister ended up having to rehome the dog (which is what I was worried might happen).  He was very destructive whenever he was left alone and they just couldn't give him the exercise he needed (he went to a family who live in the middle of nowhere).

Its a classic example of kneejerk puppy buying and not doing your research etc.  The dog is the one who bears the consequences.  In this case the dog ended up in a great home but he could quite easily have ended up in a rescue.

Also... totally agree, this is not a breed, it is a cross - and not a cross that I would think would be an idea family and/or town pet.
		
Click to expand...

Yippee! An update, how interesting. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to tell us what happened to the puppy, I'm sorry to hear that the puppy wasn't suitable for your sister, but glad to hear that it all ended well for the puppy. 




Clodagh said:





shadowboy said:



			He's not a breed!! 

"a stock of animals or plants within a species having a distinctive appearance and typically having been developed by deliberate selection." Note- deliberate selection ....
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they were deliberately selected to make the most money!? LOL
I had a long debate yesterday trying to explain to a friend that her 'springador' was a mongrel - nothing wrong with mongrels I add. Apparently at Crufts the springador is recognised as a breed?? That threw me. do you think she meant Scrufts?
		
Click to expand...

:confused3: Is it possible that someone competed in Agility, Freestyle or similar with their Springer Spaniel x Labrador cross, and perhaps the 'person who tells the audience about what is happening via loudspeaker' (sorry, I know that I know what it is called in English, I just can't remember it at the moment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) called it a Springador?  

Anyhow, to me, a dog breed is only a dog breed if both parents, and their ancestors going back several generations, are of the same breed. Anything else is a mix/hybrid/cross breed. Or xxx type, mongrel...

Preferably, I also think a dog breed should be recognised as a dog breed by the Fédération Cynologique Internationale/the Swedish Kennelklubben/the Kennel Club or similar, and have a closed stud-book. But I have exceptions, e.g., in general, I don't think that I would object against someone who says "My dog is of the working Border Collie breed". 

Personally I would say that AshleighJayne has a Siberian Husky x Rottweiler cross breed, and I try to ignore that she calls it something else, especially since she has made her opinion quite clear, and I doubt that there is anything we can say that will change that.


----------



## Naryafluffy (4 March 2014)

I had a friend who was adamant that she had an Alskan Husky, asked her if she meant a Sibe, but no definitley an Alaskan Husky, had too look that up when I got home and discovered that the people in Alaska who compete in sled races and use these dogs as working dogs will call anything that's crossed with a sibe an alaskan husky (the tend to cross them with hound type so they get the larger lung capacity apparently), same with another friend that insists she has a huskamute because it's a cross between a sibe and a mal!!!!


----------



## blackcob (4 March 2014)

Alaskan huskies are a type rather than a breed and a fairly old well recognised one for working purposes - god forbid one of those ever ends up in the wrong hands though!


----------

